# Drucker: Schriftart ändern



## Shakie (1. November 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab ein Riesenproblem, obwohl es keins sein dürfte! 
Bei meinem Programm werden ein paar Zeilen Text ausgedruckt, das funktioniert auch wunderbar. Nun soll die Schriftart des Textes geändert werden. Da dachte ich mir das stellt man über folgenden Code ein:
	
	
	



```
Printer.Font.Name = "Meine Schriftart"
```
(So wie z.B. in diesem Tutorial beschrieben). Allerdings funktioniert das überhaupt nicht! Es wird *immer* die alphabetisch erste Schriftart der installierten Schriftarten verwendet. Die anderen Eigenschaften der Schriftart wie "Underline", "Bold" oder "Size" lassen sich ohne Probleme verändern, nur eben der Typ der Schriftart selber nicht. Ich muss alles in "Arial" drucken 
Meine bisherigen Versuche sind:
	
	
	



```
Printer.FontName = "MS Sans Serif"

Printer.Font.Name = "MS Sans Serif"

Dim Druckobjekt As Objekt
Druckobjekt=Printer
Druckobjekt.Font.Name = "MS Sans Serif"
Druckobjekt.FontName = "MS Sans Serif"

Dim MeineSchriftart As StdFont
MeineSchriftart.Name = "MS Sans Serif"
Printer.Font = MeineSchrift
```
Es geht alles nicht. Wenn ich mit dem Debugger durchgehe dann sieht das so aus: ich versuche eine Schriftart zuzuweisen und in der nächsten Zeile steht dann wieder Arial drinn! Dann hab ich es durch rumprobieren auch mal geschafft, dass auf der *rechten* Seite des Codes "Arial" drinn steht, wo früher "MS Sans Serif" drin stand:
	
	
	



```
Dim strSchrift As String
strSchrift = "MS Sans Serif"
Printer.Font.Name = strSchrift
-->und jetzt steht in strSchrift "Arial" drin (aber nur manchmal,
ich habs auch nicht wieder geschafft diesen Fehler zu reproduzieren...
```
  Wenn die Schriftart nicht installiert wäre könnte ich das Problem ja verstehen aber so...Hoffentlich wisst ihr Rat!


----------



## wincnc (1. November 2004)

Versuch´s mal so:
Printer.FontName = "Microsoft Sans Serif"
Wenn ich bei Excel, Word oder Access eine Schriftart auswähle gibt es nur Microsoft Sans Serif.


----------



## Shakie (1. November 2004)

Danke! Das war der Fehler!
Wer soll denn auf sowas kommen....
Ich werde jetzt noch mit dem Dialog-Control eine Schriftart-Auwsahl einbauen und da sollte der Name der Schriftart hoffentlich korrekt ausgelesen und übergeben werden können. Sonst meld ich mich nochmal


----------

